# 1926 enfield



## budlight454 (Jan 25, 2012)

I just came across a 1926 enfield vi .455 with all matching numbers and in very good shape where do i find out the value of this gun


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

well first you need to figure out if its a enfield revolver no.2 mk 1 (illegally made by enfield from 1923-26 ) 
or 
a webley mk vi (produced from 1915-1923)

enfield illegally copied the webley's exterior but changed the internal dimensions so none of the parts interchanged, webley sued and won


----------



## budlight454 (Jan 25, 2012)

it has enfield mk VI on the side and says 1926 it has also been made to shoot 45 apt rounds


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

FOUND IT!

Webley Mk VI: Similar to the Mk V, but with a squared-off "target" style grip (as opposed to the "bird's-beak" style found on earlier marks and models) and a 6-inch (150 mm) barrel. Officially adopted 24 May 1915,..... and also manufactured by RSAF Enfield under the designation *Pistol, Revolver, Webley, No. 1 Mk VI* from 1921-1926

so you have a Webley No1, Mk VI produced at RSAF Enfield in 1926.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And if it has been altered to fire .45 ACP rounds in half-moon clips, it has lost most of its collectors'-value premium.
Further, it will no longer fire .455 Webley rounds. If you don't want to use .45 ACP in clips, you need to find .45 Auto-Rim cartridges.

It's a nice gun, though.

Don't try to fire modern "personal defense" ammunition in it, as it wasn't built to handle that kind of pressure. Lead-bullet loads are OK.

It seems to be worth about $500.00, more or less.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Saw a .45 acp modified one last gun show asking 545.00 so $500.00 a good ballpark number.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

sgms said:


> Saw a .45 acp modified one last gun show asking 545.00 so $500.00 a good ballpark number.


Gosh-I thought I had said that. :smt083 :anim_lol:


----------

